# Tagging guns... what is the standard barb length?



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

On eBay I'm seeing barbs anywhere from .5" to 5". What is a common length? 2 or 3" or so? Thanks!

ex: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I've always used 2". I also have that gun: it's excellent.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I also have that gun, and also use 2" barbs.

I think 2"-3" is generally standard, but depending on what you're doing the other lengths can be useful. To be honest I don't think it matters much.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## Tomfoolery (Sep 27, 2006)

Bought this gun, thanks guys! =)


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

No problemo!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't hurt your fingers


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

? Hurt my fingers?


----------



## John's T's (Oct 11, 2006)

Like mentioned before, it depends on what you're doing. But, for t-shirts the 
2" is sufficient. Actually, shorter is better as far as the workings of the tagging gun. The longer the plastic fastener has to go through the barb the more chances you have for jamming, etc. And after a while the fasteners tend to dry out and get brittle, which leads to more jamming.


----------



## Ky_swish (Oct 10, 2006)

Retail stores insist of us that 2 inch tail on tees with sideseam placed under arm. If tubular, thru the label with a 3 inch tail. This way the tag can hang out over the collar of the shirt for easy viewing. 2 inch is too short. We do mass retailers as WM.


----------



## ksroyalty972 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey where can I get the tagging gun? Becasue I have only seen them online is there any stores? I am going to be buying some tags for my shirts and I am going to need one of those.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hey where can I get the tagging gun?


Most people seem to have bought it from eBay (link above).


----------



## John's T's (Oct 11, 2006)

When my store was liquidated I had about 10 of them and plenty of 1 and 3 inch fasteners among others. I'm still kicking myself for not getting a few of them for almost nothing.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I've seen the eBay gun above in store a few times. It's usually 5 times the price (no kidding).


----------

